# San Diego Caravan for July 26th Meet



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok godspeed brought up having an SD Caravan for the meet on July 26th in OC I am down for the caravan anyone else that's down just drop a line here we should think of a place to meet up in SD to roll on up where is everybody in SD at I am on Bonita RD like a 2 miles east off the 805 so I am pretty south bay area what everyone else?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I might be down depending on my schedule...I am also south bay since it looks like I live less than a mile from you


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

perfect, if anyone else wants in email me @ [email protected] or drop a line here. I want to get an idea of everyone's location so a meeting place can be determined godspeed where are you at?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Stickied


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i still have to decide if im going.. . . . ....

but , just in case , I live by Morse High School, or more generally : near the beginning of the 54 East freeway.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

UTC has always been as good place to set up caravans to events north of SD.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey Stealth,

Put me down for the caravan.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey SuperBlack where at in SD so far most people are down here in the South Bay I know the area where Omega is,right nowza Bonita seems like a good place to start. However I do know that there has to be other people in SD that aren't as down south as us and I don't want them to have to back track any. So who ever does want this just remember to include what area you are in so a we know where to converge and begin dominating the freeway from.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

I am right between lemon grove and spring valley. The 125/54 freeway is just down the hill from me. I can meet up with folks easier from the Paradise Hills area. i.e 2 Story McD's


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok cool so far we all seem to be in the same area where are you Ry Ry?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

hey i'm Morse c/o 98!  

how's it goin guys. most of the time i'm at twinturbo.net looking up stuff for my z32 but just lately i started looking here for my daily beat up driver b13 ga16de. i'm about to hit 120k so i'm going to be doing major maintenance work this summer. the only thing i've ever done to my sentra is put in a *huge* sound system, only to be jacked a year later.  besides that i've never thought about modding it in any way...all the $$$ always goes to the Z. 

i've always been a fan of the ser20de (i helped my gf pick out her 99 SE-L which i will buy from her and turbo charge one day ) and now i realize how large the "everything-else-Nissan" crowd is! especially the large following in san diego. i just might proudly roll out with you guys in my sentra.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Very cool Arkane you can bring sentra or a Z32 diversity is welcomed we just want a big turnout and to own the freeway with Nissans.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama said:


> *Ok cool so far we all seem to be in the same area where are you Ry Ry? *


Please, just call me Ry. This board doesn't support names that short. lol.. 

I'm up in Mira Mesa (MM c/o 99!, hahaha).

Since you guys are coming from down south, I think the best thing would be to have a final meet up at Mossy Oceanside. Each caravan will meet there and leave for the big meet together. That way there's no one backtracking..


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

That sounds good the one thing I wanted to avoid was backtracking.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

We could meet at Mossy Oceanside. It is about as north as it gets in San Diego County.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

ok sounds good I figure the south bay people can meet up easily to head up if there is any singles along the way we can grab them up as well


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Good stuff.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

if im not working im down for the caravan and by the way im in the southbay too..chula vista by the DMV


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

hey so whats the deal?what time are we supposed to be at mossy and what time should we roll out?and for the southbay peeps where are we gonna meetup?


----------



## 4doorCisco (Jun 9, 2003)

for real where are we meeting?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Let's roll out of Mossy by 9 AM. That puts at mile square in 75-90 minutes.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

okay so where does that leave the southbayers?are we going to roll up together or just head upto mossy?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Sorry been away awhile guys I was figuring we would meet up at Plaza Bonita since that's a pretty good landmark for all us that are near the 54, Paradise Hills La Mesa, Spring Valley and such and such. What time is the meet starting at? That makes a big difference as to when we would leave we could leave. I have no problem leaving Mossy at 9 as long as the meet doesnt start at 12. But if we do leave at 9 from Mossy then we should leave south bay at about 8 or 8:15


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

ill be there at 7:45am...lets say in front of where the old montgomery wards was...sound good?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

cool that way we can roll out of there by 8 and be at mossy at 845 or so


----------



## 4doorCisco (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds good mongomery wards @745 it is see ya'll there


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Greg, Mile Square isn't 75-90 minutes from Oceanside It's more like 75-90 from MY house. if we leave at Mossy at 9 will get there by 945 or 10. The time of the meet should determine when we leave if we want to get there at 1030 or 1100 we should leave mossy at 945 putting us south bay peeps leaving at 9. I guess when we leave depends on when the Meet is supposed to start or if we just want to show up early. Leaving at 8 from south bay feels like I am going to Magic Mountain or something OC isn't that far, LOL.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

well stealth says 1230ish so im guessing rolling out of mossy would mean we'd be about 2 hours early!haha...so im thinking a meeting time change is in order...im thinking we bump the southbay meet to 930..leave at 10 arrive at mossy and then depart from there at 1130?that should have us in the area around 1230ishwhat do the rest of you think?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

We should leave Mossy no later than 10:30.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

that means we would be there about an hour early...i guess being early is better than late whats everyone else think?or should we just stick to ramas plan?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Leaving Mossy at 10:30 is good. That would have us southbay peeps meet up and leave between 930-945. Actually meet up at 915 leave at 930 from Plaza Bonita where Montgomery Wards used to be and we should be good.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Doh.. I meant 11:30.. hahahaha


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama said:


> *Leaving Mossy at 10:30 is good. That would have us southbay peeps meet up and leave between 930-945. Actually meet up at 915 leave at 930 from Plaza Bonita where Montgomery Wards used to be and we should be good. *


How 'bout 11 then? haha 

We posted at the same time.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL even better
so then we would leave the south bay at 10:30 and meet up at about 1015 or so


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Fine with me hahaha.. Roll call.

1. Ry


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

2. Rama


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

3.Arsenal.....


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

4. Greg V


----------



## 4doorCisco (Jun 9, 2003)

so what time we meeting at plaza bo?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

be there at 1015 cuz were gonna leave at 1030!then bounce from mossy at 1130


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Are we confirmed to leave Mossy at 11:00 then?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

okay were leaving mossy at 11...this is getting confusing..lol so ramas plan to leave the southbay at 930 is still fine with me..lets just stick to his plan...

meet at plaza bonita @ 915
leave plaza bonita @ 930
meet up at mossy @ around 1030
leave mossy @11


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

11:00 AM confirmed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi, I am in the San Fran area and thinking of joining the fun. How often do you guys do this? 


2002 Radium SE-R


----------



## 1990 300ZX (Jun 28, 2003)

*Can I come too?*

Can I tag along? I'm from the south bay also .


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

orcinus49 said:


> *Hi, I am in the San Fran area and thinking of joining the fun. How often do you guys do this?
> 
> 
> 2002 Radium SE-R *


This event is annual.


----------



## jdm nut (Jul 21, 2003)

I am most likely going to join you guys.

I will see you guys at Mossy Nissan Oceanside at 11:00 am.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be there with my beat up Altima.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

If you have two-way radios, bring them for the caravan.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

That's a good idea now the only question is how many of us have two way radio's


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama said:


> *That's a good idea now the only question is how many of us have two way radio's *


 You can pick some up at your local Best Buy for pretty cheap ... That's not a bad idea ... I wonder if the LA crew knows about these?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I have one. Last year we all had radios.. 

but uhh.. Last year there were only three cars in the caravan..


----------



## t1g.com (Jun 11, 2003)

I wish I can go up to the meet but I have a family function I have to attend at noon. But I would like to just cruise up with you guys from bonita to mossy just for kicks and to meet all the San Diego nissan folks.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

t1g.com go for it got no problem with that


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

UTC caravan heads out at 10:00 AM.


----------

